# Youth Pheasant Weekend



## lph943 (Sep 12, 2008)

We live in Central MN and take at least two trips annually to ND...location does not matter....

My son and I are wondering if anyone would allow us access to your land during the youth pheasant hunting weekend 10/4 & 5. We would be more than happy to trade you Alaskan salmon and halibut fillets. I want to give him the best experience possible. I have a well trained lab and we are responsible hunter. send me private message....thanks


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Where you from would be helpful, where do you want to go? No birds around your house?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Knock on doors, I fine a lot of people will allow access when just my son and me.


----------

